# Introducing Yoda the Toyota.



## Lawn Masters (Jun 10, 2006)

This is my new ride. named Yoda because of the cap on the power steering pump, it says Toyoda instead of toyota. in all for what I paid ($350) its a nice car. an 86 Tercel wagon. cheap reliable transit. it goes it stops, it runs well, what more can you ask of a Toyota? 
all Yoda needs is some plug wires, and some CV axles.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 11, 2006)

*jealous* excellent score for 350! I loved my little Tercel, reliable and very good gas milage. Most of the ones up here have front fender rust, seems ta run in the family. The one major repair I had to do when I got it was to replace the water pump, it is a bear of a job (over 4 hours of creating new words lol). It had over 250,000 km on it and ran like a clock. Happy cruisin' !!


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 28, 2006)

*great score.wish mine was that cheap.*


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 28, 2006)

does that have a 22r engine?


----------



## Sprig (Jun 30, 2006)

Lopa, the 22R engines (if I am not mistaken) were the old cast iron blocks first used in the Celicas and Corona models during the early 70's, they were an excellent motor and it was a real shame that they discontinued the basic block, pretty much bullet proof when maintained. The ex had a '72 Corona with a Borg-Warner 4sp auto, that thing flew for a piece of Jap steel, good little car and solid as a rock, an unusual bench seat version, comphy. Like some (and too often) older good old steel it became a target for parking lot terrors who thought it was not worth reporting the dents they caused and it eventually ended up lookin' like a beater (it wasn't really) after a while we gave up, a cracked block (due to bad mechanic's torque values) became its untimely demise, wish we still had it as it had a nice design imho.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jun 30, 2006)

a_lopa said:


> does that have a 22r engine?


Nope. engine is model 3AC 1.5L 2bbl carbed 4 cyl. not a bad motor either, after I changed the oil, flushed the cooling system and changed the transmission fluid. for a 20 year old car, its great. shame to sell it, but I want a bike more.


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 26, 2007)

*get a 4-AC (1.6) ...........*

out of an 86-87 corolla/nova

15 more hp and makes it like it should have been. put it in like a normal longblock swap. 3mm bigger bore.


----------

